# Fullerton SW Saga Group Needs Players



## Technik4 (Oct 5, 2007)

Looking for players for a bi-weekly Star Wars Saga Game. Currently have 3 characters, looking for a couple more to round out the group. Game is approximately 100 years after Episode 6. We play on Sunday from around 3 'oclock till 8 or 9 PM. Group is laid back ages start at 25 up to 30-something. Hardcore powergamers and the unclean need not apply  Email me at technik4 at yahoo dot com.


----------

